# je n'arrive pas à installer quoi que ce soit sur mon imac G5



## gonzparano (27 Janvier 2012)

bonjour,
je suis parfaitement novice en matière de Mac,
je travaille avec des enfants et j'utilise l'informatique comme un outil avec eux. Un parent m'a genereusement donner son ancien Imac G5, seul probleme, la personne l' a completement reformaté, il n'y a plus d'applictions.
comme il n'y a plus office je ne peux rien ouvrir qui s'y associerait, normal... seul probleme c'est que je ne peux meme pas installer office, ni meme open office...
lorsque je tente de telecharger un fichier, que ce soit un ".exe" ou quoi que ce soit d'autre il m'indique que l'ordi n' a pas d'application pour ouvrir ce fichier.
j'ai remis les logiciels à jour, apres avoir réinstaller les 2 disques d'install. ca ne change rien.

le mac est un G5, mac ox version 10.4.11

en vous remerciant par avance


----------



## gmaa (27 Janvier 2012)

gonzparano a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis parfaitement novice en matière de Mac,
> je travaille avec des enfants et j'utilise l'informatique comme un outil avec eux. Un parent m'a genereusement donner son ancien Imac G5, seul probleme, la personne l' a completement reformaté, il n'y a plus d'applictions.
> comme il n'y a plus office je ne peux rien ouvrir qui s'y associerait, normal... seul probleme c'est que je ne peux meme pas installer office, ni meme open office...
> ...


Bonjour,

Je viens de "reconditionner" un iMac G5...
Le donateur aurait dû "fournir" les CDs système qui lui ont été fournis lors de l'achat.
Sans eux c'est quasiment mission impossible (sauf ci-après).

_Note de relecture_... Vous les avez semble-t-il.

Ce Mac fonctionne très bien sous Mac OS 10.5.8 - Leopard (10.5) Mise à jour *combo* 10.5.8.
C'est la dernière mise à jour possible pour ce type de Mac.
Le problème est de pouvoir trouver les DVDs...
Si on les a, alors tout est permis.

*C'est un Mac et pas un PC* ==> Aucun fichier exécutable PC (.exe) ne peut fonctionner.

Office 2004 (version Mac - n'existe pas en PC) est la bonne version pour ce Mac.
Même observation : votre donateur aurait pu la fournir.
Mais il a pu mettre sa licence à jour et l'utiliser sur un autre Mac...

Je crains qu'il n'existe pas de version OpenOffice pour cette génération de Mac.
C'est à vérifier.

Faites des recherches. Il se vend de tout sur eBay... ou ailleurs.
On ne trouve pas en vente chez Apple les versions de base mais on trouve les mises à jour.


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Janvier 2012)

Clic ci dessous

*OpenOffice pour Mac G5 (Power PC)*


----------



## gmaa (27 Janvier 2012)

Merci pour ce complément d'info.
Je n'ai (il n'aura) plus à le chercher... 
Mon "cas" avait Office 2004.


----------



## gonzparano (27 Janvier 2012)

merci à vous deux,
je viens de rentrer du boulot et de voir vos réponses et les liens..
j'avoue que les premiers pas sur Mac me déstabilisent, j'ai beaucoup de réflexes Pc ( ref au ".exe")
Du coup je n'ai pas le mac sous la main, mais je vais tenter de me renseigner avec ce que vous m'avez donné et je tenterai de faire avancer mon probleme dès lundi.

merci d'avoir pris le temps de me répondre
si je n'arrive à rien, il est possible que je repasse dans le coin...

ciao


----------

